
Netgate offer new low cost SG-1100 for pfSense - locusm
https://store.netgate.com/pfSense/SG-1100.aspx
======
zamadatix
Would be neat if something like this (3 ports, decent CPU) came with the
ability to be PoE powered.

------
locusm
Wondering how performance is compared to PCEngines stuff.

